# Any guesses on what this buck would score



## nesika308 (Oct 23, 2008)

I live in Greene County, Pennsylvania and we have a really good deer population that is starting to produce some outstanding bucks. With the timbering in the late 90's and the four point on one side rule the bucks are starting to get 3 1/2 to 4 1/2 years old before getting harvested. But now for my dumb question's. As if I do not already know the answer, but want to see if this same problem is everywhere.

1) Why is it the game wardens will race past lesser buck's and does laying on the road and peoples yards to cut the racks off trophy bucks?

2) Why would anyone think its ok if two deer are killed in the accident to take the trophy buck from someones yard but leave the doe?

3) Why is it ok to set up a sting operation with a mechanical deer to catch hunters, but police can't hang CRACK on a telephone pole to catch druggies?

Just the rantings of an ex hunter who is only involved in hunting now by the stories of the few that hunt my property. This is my favorite of the ones that play in the yard, but nowhere nere the biggest.









..........................................................................................................
I think this is the same buck


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> 1) Why is it the game wardens will race past lesser buck's and does laying on the road and peoples yards to cut the racks off trophy bucks?


I guess with as many car/deer crashes as I have covered I have never seen a game warden cut the rack off of any buck. Most of the time passers by will stop and cut them off.



> 2) Why would anyone think its ok if two deer are killed in the accident to take the trophy buck from someones yard but leave the doe?


Here in ND you need a permit to possess big game to take a deer from the side of the road. If you don't have one you can get hit with a fine. I would hope most people would be pursuaded to take both animals since they can get the permits for free.



> 3) Why is it ok to set up a sting operation with a mechanical deer to catch hunters, but police can't hang CRACK on a telephone pole to catch druggies?


Good question!!! I am guessing that would be a bad idea though, because so many would be caught that the prisions would be much worse off than they are now.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, you could take care of that prison problem if you had a separate area for violent offenders...just keep stuffing them in there and keep the guards out. The population will thin itself out.

:lol:


----------



## nesika308 (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote: 
1) Why is it the game wardens will race past lesser buck's and does laying on the road and peoples yards to cut the racks off trophy bucks?

I guess with as many car/deer crashes as I have covered I have never seen a game warden cut the rack off of any buck. Most of the time passers by will stop and cut them off. Point taken and I will agree, but I have also seen state vehicles at a site only to come back thru and see rackless buck. I have also seen them take the whole trophy buck, but never the lesser buck or doe. I would also take it you are a warden or deputy so I will say no offence meant unless you patrol Greene Conty ,Pa ..I guess if I want to complain I should spend a few minutes and stop and watch... I bet they would love that and it does sound like fun and may at least force them to take whole deer

Quote: 
2) Why would anyone think its ok if two deer are killed in the accident to take the trophy buck from someones yard but leave the doe?

Here in ND you need a permit to possess big game to take a deer from the side of the road. If you don't have one you can get hit with a fine. I would hope most people would be pursuaded to take both animals since they can get the permits for free.  The question was incomplete it should have stated that the deer were in the landowners yard who had no control over accident was stuck with doe while buck was hualed away. I myself would never take a deer all busted up from along road to eat. Here in Pa I believe its phone call Game Warden (could be wrong because I never done it and got it second hand).to keep road kill, but the first question is buck or doe followed by how big if its a buck and you must surrender the rack. I know that a person must take rumors with a grain of salt and you should not concern your self with things that do not involve you, but I am the one who drags the sun toasted critters up over the hill on our regularly patrolled road.

Quote: 
3) Why is it ok to set up a sting operation with a mechanical deer to catch hunters, but police can't hang CRACK on a telephone pole to catch druggies?

Good question!!! I am guessing that would be a bad idea though, because so many would be caught that the prisions would be much worse off than they are now  This was a tamer question to remarks I heard at work about putting free crack feeders out giving them all they want for free and letting the problem take care of its self


----------



## nesika308 (Oct 23, 2008)

My buddy killed the buck in the pics this morning and it was a dandy .. 9pts...longest tines were 10 1/4" & 10 3/8". Inside spread was 16 1/2".

I know this is not much, but was wondering if this would score 100-110.


----------

